# First Bolt-Action Rifle



## GunSlingerr (6 Apr 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction in purchasing my first bolt-action rifle. I was suggested to give the American Rifle by Ruger in a .308 Win, a try. The other suggestion I received was a Tikka T3 Lite. I don't know much about those rifles and thought I should get as much info in general before making a purchase as I don't want to spend more than I should or end up not paying enough and ending up with an unreliable firearm. 

I've never purchased a rifle before but have fired a few a couple of times. What does everyone suggest?

I'm looking towards reliability, precision and long range capabilities. I'd appreciate the guidance in the right direction! 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## CombatDoc (6 Apr 2015)

If you've only fired a rifle a few times, you should focus on developing the fundamentals of marksmanship. Get yourself a good bolt action 0.22, cheap to feed, doesn't punish you, reliable and very accurate.  Once you've spent some time at the range, then start considering a centre-fire like a .223 or .308, depending on what you want to use it for (target practice, varmint hunting, big game, etc). It all depends what you want the rifle for, and also, how much you can afford for scopes, ammo, accessories, etc.


----------



## jeffb (6 Apr 2015)

What are you looking to do with it?


----------



## GunSlingerr (7 Apr 2015)

The only reason I was considering getting a nicer rifle to begin with was because it will be a gift from my father. He's willing to spend a total of $1000-$1200 (Scope included in the total). He suggested I get something reliable and useful that I could practice with, hunt with, etc. 

I was really hoping to do some big game hunting with my family and friends as well as target practice from all sorts of ranges. Overtime, I'd like to increase the range I can hit targets from.

I do agree with getting the fundamentals of marksmanship down. I just figured since I have this option to obtain a good quality rifle, I should take advantage of it.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Apr 2015)

I think you might be able to get a decent bolt gun for that range. I'm not the expert here though. 

I'd look for something in the .308 Winchester calibre.


----------



## DnentonSg (7 Apr 2015)

.223 is much cheaper to shoot with than .308 is, I can get .223 for about 50 cents a shot where as .308 will run you about a dollar a shot. If you plan to learn and want to buy a nice good rifle your best bet would be to look into a .22 to understand the fundamentals of marksmanship as people have suggested, but if you are looking to jump right into a larger caliber rifle then .223 will fill your needs for target shooting. For deer hunting you can't beat a .308 as it is the standard deer caliber, .223 will have a lot more trouble dropping a deer but it is good for hunting smaller game like coyotes.


----------



## GunSlingerr (7 Apr 2015)

My uncle offered to let me use his .308 for a little while to get a feel for it. Maybe I'll toy around with that for a bit and see how it feels.

If I feel uncomfortable with it, I'll go with the .22 like you guys suggested. I just don't want to rush into a purchase since rifles aren't exactly cheap!

I would prefer to get my marksmanship down before moving up to the larger calibers. I won't be going hunting often, it will be mostly target practice for me. So, I'm thinking the .22 might be overall a better buy, considering ammo costs, rifle costs, etc.


----------



## DnentonSg (7 Apr 2015)

GunSlingerr said:
			
		

> My uncle offered to let me use his .308 for a little while to get a feel for it. Maybe I'll toy around with that for a bit and see how it feels.
> 
> If I feel uncomfortable with it, I'll go with the .22 like you guys suggested. I just don't want to rush into a purchase since rifles aren't exactly cheap!
> 
> I would prefer to get my marksmanship down before moving up to the larger calibers. I won't be going hunting often, it will be mostly target practice for me. So, I'm thinking the .22 might be overall a better buy, considering ammo costs, rifle costs, etc.



If the offer for a 1000 dollar rifle is still valid, CZ 455 Bolt action .22 and a Ruger 10/22 semi will both be under 1000 together, no better .22s to learn how to shoot with the bolt and the semi actions


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Apr 2015)

For $1200 you can get a good scoped .308 and a .22 bolt action. Buy both. Go over to Gunnutz and get access to the E&E forum (buy, sell, trade). You'll find everything you need there, within your budget. If you need help over there, shoot me a PM. Once you get going, you can buy and learn to use some reloading equipment and make some nice light target loads for the .308's all day practice sessions (easier on the cases also). Stay away from Canadian Firearms.com, it's a favourite of scammers and thieves.


----------



## RocketRichard (8 Apr 2015)

I'm ex military and I shot the C1, C2 and C7. The first and probably last rifle I will own is the Tikka T3 .270. Great reliable rifle. Bought rifle and scope (Burris) for around $1000.


----------



## GunSlingerr (8 Apr 2015)

Yes, the $1000 offer is still on the table for me. I haven't talked it over much with my father since he said he'd buy me the rifle. The Ruger 10/22 semi was recommended to me but I haven't seen it at any of the local firearm stores here in Vancouver. I'll have to ask around more about it and as for CZ 455 Bolt, I've never heard of it. I'll have to look both of those up and get some more information.

I'll head over to Gunnutz right now and take a look around and see what I can find. I'll definitely take you up on your offer if I get lost. I've never looked for guns online like that. I was really planning on going into a hunting store and just purchasing the rifle there but if this way is easier and cheaper, I wouldn't mind saving a few dollars. Well...I mean, I'm sure my father wouldn't... haha 

I've heard great things about the Tikka T3. It's priced quite well and the accuracy is supposed to be amazing for that price. I am considering this rifle. The fellow who helped me get all my firearms licensing done spoke very highly of this particular bolt action.


----------



## DnentonSg (8 Apr 2015)

GunSlingerr said:
			
		

> Yes, the $1000 offer is still on the table for me. I haven't talked it over much with my father since he said he'd buy me the rifle. The Ruger 10/22 semi was recommended to me but I haven't seen it at any of the local firearm stores here in Vancouver. I'll have to ask around more about it and as for CZ 455 Bolt, I've never heard of it. I'll have to look both of those up and get some more information.
> 
> I'll head over to Gunnutz right now and take a look around and see what I can find. I'll definitely take you up on your offer if I get lost. I've never looked for guns online like that. I was really planning on going into a hunting store and just purchasing the rifle there but if this way is easier and cheaper, I wouldn't mind saving a few dollars. Well...I mean, I'm sure my father wouldn't... haha
> 
> I've heard great things about the Tikka T3. It's priced quite well and the accuracy is supposed to be amazing for that price. I am considering this rifle. The fellow who helped me get all my firearms licensing done spoke very highly of this particular bolt action.



Like stated in this thread by recceguy, EE on CGN will have all of the guns mentioned in this thread plus more. It is an extremely active trading community. Theres plenty of online retailers too if you'd rather get a brand new gun.


----------



## GunSlingerr (8 Apr 2015)

I just made an account over at CGN. I'll try to figure out how the site works tomorrow after work. I'll keep you guys posted if you'd like. I appreciate all the help and suggestions. I'll be doing some homework on all the suggestions. Thanks guys!


----------



## TCBF (8 Apr 2015)

- My recommendation for a calibre is 7mm 08. It is a .308 necked down to 7mm. Soft recoiling, superb long range target round. 

- For hunting, all round, the .30-06 is never a mistake. 

- Don't get a magnum.

- If you want a varmint round, I would go 6XC. it is a .22-250 necked up to 6mm. 

- I don't own any of the above, by the way.   

- Take your time, and read a lot.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Apr 2015)

I have a Dlask 10/22 with integrated rail, heavy barrel and VQ trigger group on a hogue stock. It shoots tight groups out to 220m all day long. Savage makes an ok rifle in the 111 trophy model with the accurtrigger, the action and trigger are nice, the stock is ok. The CZ rifles are money well spent as well. I load .223 at .25cents around and .308 at .50cent using bulk bullets. Using high quality bullets there is minimal savings but great accuracy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Apr 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have a Dlask 10/22 with integrated rail, heavy barrel and VQ trigger group on a hogue stock. It shoots tight groups out to 220m all day long. Savage makes an ok rifle in the 111 trophy model with the accurtrigger, the action and trigger are nice, the stock is ok. The CZ rifles are money well spent as well. I load .223 at .25cents around and .308 at .50cent using bulk bullets. Using high quality bullets there is minimal savings but great accuracy.



Start casting your bullets, 50\50 tin and lead. It'll get even cheaper and the bullets will be hard enough at plinking velocity not to lead the barrel. No need for all the fancy stuff. A cast melting pot, a ladle, beeswax to flux the lead, a $35.00 Lee mold and a coleman stove or similar. Your making bullets for an investment of about $125.00. Throw them in a box, squirt some Alox (order it when you order your mold) on them, shake 'em around and your bullets are lubed and ready to reload.

If you want to get real fancy, get a single stage press and a Lee sizing mold. About another $100.

Someone starting out on a journey of self discovery in shooting should start with a single shot bolt action .22, like an old Cooey. There's hundreds of them out there cheap. It makes them keep the shot deliberate and provides a chance for thought and correction between shots. And a box of 50 lasts one hell of a lot longer than with a semi or mag fed bolt action.

Learn the very basics of musketry  first. Single shot, iron sights. Leave the fancy new equipment, optics and techniques for later.

It's one reason basic soldiers have trouble passing anymore. They aren't taught basic musketry anymore. Get rid of that Elcan during training and mount a set of adjustable iron sights on it till they pass. Hell I'd make them load single rounds into the mag also. Having no follow up shot makes you determined to make your only shot count.


----------



## Mister Donut (9 Apr 2015)

GunSlingerr said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction in purchasing my first bolt-action rifle. I was suggested to give the American Rifle by Ruger in a .308 Win, a try. The other suggestion I received was a Tikka T3 Lite. I don't know much about those rifles and thought I should get as much info in general before making a purchase as I don't want to spend more than I should or end up not paying enough and ending up with an unreliable firearm.
> 
> I've never purchased a rifle before but have fired a few a couple of times. What does everyone suggest?
> 
> ...



If it’s going to be your first bolt action rifle, maybe you don’t need to blow through your $1,000 budget?  Maybe pick up a Savage Mark II for $200-300 and get some half decent glass for maybe $200-300 (millet LRS or Bushnell Elite)?  Save the rest for ammo (CCI standards are $50 a box now, wtf) or set it aside for your next rifle (because you can’t just have one).

If you want to go big right away, see if you can find a Savage 10TR for $600-700, maybe tell your dad you’ll put some extra money in for some decent glass.  You should be able to accomplish a half decent build for around the $1000-1200.  A local guy reached out to 953m with his 10TR budget build.  Do a search on CGN under the precision rifle section on the Savage 10TR, his username is Condomboy.


----------



## GunSlingerr (9 Apr 2015)

I was thinking the same thing Mister Donut. I'll have to double check and find out if this rifle purchase is a one time thing on my father's part. If I could hold it off and buy one for myself and maybe use his gift as an upgrade later on, I'd be better off. I'll talk it out with him.

I'm leaning towards the Tikka T3 in a .308 or .223 at the moment. I'm going to go out with my uncle this weekend and try out some of his rifles and get a feel for them. Maybe get his advice as well since he has purchased so many and goes hunting/shooting all the time.


----------



## DonaldMcL (9 Apr 2015)

If you can still get a 10TR it's a great rifle. A lot of rifle for the price. Easily worth double what they sell for.


----------



## Mister Donut (1 Jun 2015)

Well, I can say first hand the 10TR can go pretty far.  This Saturday, I went with a couple of pals into Squamptonm BC and broke my 1K cherry.  







The first from the top and the third from the top are Savage 10TRs and we both hit a gong at 1,050m.  I know a lot of other guys here have gone a lot further, but it was a first for me and it was a pretty good feeling.  

We marked a spot at 913m.....






....but the target set up at 1,050m didn't even show up on my laser range finder.  Someone else had some binos with a  build in laser range finder and it read 1,050m.  






I managed to get three shots in a row but the grouping was massive:






Here's a quick vid of the lag between the shot, the hit and the sound of the gong coming back to us:

https://youtu.be/mwTPnfdTsOY


----------

